# Suggestions for Books to Read to Add Spice to Our Sex Life?



## TopsyTurvy5 (Nov 16, 2013)

Does anyone have any suggestions for books my wife and I can read to help add some spice to our sex life?

Thanks!


----------



## CharlotteMcdougall (Mar 15, 2014)

How about "The Joy of Sex" by Alex Comfort. Classic work.


----------



## Anon Pink (Jan 17, 2013)

Read erotica together. Google literotica. Lots of fun stories there! Can't post a link because it against the rules here in SIM...can't link porn.


----------



## TopsyTurvy5 (Nov 16, 2013)

Anon Pink said:


> Read erotica together. Google literotica. Lots of fun stories there! Can't post a link because it against the rules here in SIM...can't link porn.


Hmm..not a bad idea. I guess I was thinking of books that might help us come up with news things to try and do. (And maybe some info about that position, technique, etc..)


----------



## lace5262 (Oct 13, 2010)

The Laura Corn books are fun.


----------



## over20 (Nov 15, 2013)

Penthouse forum collection, 365 positions for every day of the year, Karma Sutra books.....there are a TON out there. Was at Barnes and Noble yesterday, they have a whole section on Sexuality/Sex.

Have Fun!!


----------



## Wolf1974 (Feb 19, 2014)

Screw the roses send me the thorns


----------



## romantic_guy (Nov 8, 2011)

Your Long Erotic Weekend
The Guide to Getting It On
Kosher Adultry: Seduce and Sin With Your Spouse

Also, if you don't mind videos, the Sinclair series.


----------



## Fozzy (Jul 20, 2013)

The Art of War.



Sorry, I'm projecting again.


----------



## Anon Pink (Jan 17, 2013)

Fozzy said:


> The Art of War.
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry, I'm projecting again.


Fozzy, I'm just gonna follow you around for my daily giggle!

When I become queen of the world I shall decree that Mrs. Fozzy develop an insatiable lust for her husband and a fine appreciation for his humor.


----------



## Thound (Jan 20, 2013)

I have thought about writing erotica account of our first time together and letting her read it. Don't know how it will go over though.


----------



## Anon Pink (Jan 17, 2013)

Thound said:


> I have thought about writing erotica account of our first time together and letting her read it. Don't know how it will go over though.


You absolutely should!


----------

